# Do Blue Tegu Hibernate?



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 23, 2009)

i heard blues dont hibernate, is this true or not and if not would there need to be any lighting or heating changes in winter?


----------



## chelvis (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine never has for the last 3 years. He slows down a bit and doesn't eat nearly as much. I don't change much come winter i shorten the light time a bit but the natural cooling is enough for him. DaveDragon has more experiance with blues, but he also notice that they don't hibernate.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Sep 23, 2009)

DAVE DRAGON breeds blues and he said they dont hybernate.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, ours don't hibernate. We see them every few days but obviously we aren't there all day watching them, so they probably get up most days to bask a little. I reduce the light period from 12 hours to 8 hours. I offer food on the weekend IF we see them. Our Red does go down for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 14, 2009)

If I understand correctly... Blue Tegus are the same species as Arg. Black and Whites... they are just a diffeent "color morph". 

If this understanding is accurate, then their needs/care would be the same...

I'm very curious as to whether or not they are truly different color morphs of the same species... and if so whether or not they pass their blue coloration via mendelaian inheritance...


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 14, 2009)

I think they are a variation, probably should be a sub species. They breed later, they hatch black & gold with no green head vs. the B&W's hatch black & white with green heads. Other than that I believe their care should be the same.


----------

